# ferrosilicio en piedra



## Cheeky-Monkey

How can I say "ferrosilicio *en piedra*"? Thank you.


----------



## SolAguila

"ore" may be.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

"ferrosilicon ore", could be. But not sure if there is other alternative.


----------



## SolAguila

No sé, a ver, en piedras... ferrosilicion rocks or alloy, esperemos!!


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

"alloy" no creo.

"rocks" .... no idea.

"ore" doesn't sound bad...


----------



## SolAguila

entonces, sería Ferro Silicon mineral ore, esperemos hasta que un experto nos valide.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

"mineral ore" better than just "ore" ? Ok, could be, it's difficult to translate without a native keen keen on chemistry...


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Maybe "ferrosilicon in rocks or stones"... literally.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Blink! Inspiation --> "ferrosilicon in bulk" ("a granel")  I think I'll use this one if no native helps... ;-)


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
En los crossword, la definición para Ore es "native mineral" o "mine product".
Creo que si dices mineral ore, estarías redundando.
Para hierro es común, Iron ore o Raw iron, mucho menos frecuente Iron stone, Iron rocks, Iron pebbles, etc. 
Con el ferrosilicio tengo dudas, en componentes eléctricos es muy utilizado, es excelente en la conducción del campo magnético pero se obtiene industrialmente, que yo sepa. 
Espero que alguien más puesto en este tema lo confirme.
Ore , es buena opción para referirte a piedra o mineral.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Gracias, lo tendré en cuenta 

De todas maneras podría utilizar "a granel" (in bulk) ? puesto que estoy trabajando en un documento que habla de como se debe suministrar dicho material, "in bulk" creo que podría valer aunque no sea la palábra más precisa.


----------



## Keahi

A granel es muy utilizado cuando se refiere al producto base.
Sirve para referirte al material en bruto y también cuando ha pasado las primeras etapas de refinamiento.
Es muy buena opción.
Un abrazo.


----------

